# Northwind Decoys



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knows a good economical way to make supports for northwinds

Thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Best economical way is to just buy them and put them on. Cutting corners will cost you in the long run. The new white rock stakes with supports look like a good deal to me!


----------



## Alex2122 (Feb 8, 2010)

I use corroplast. Works well.


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

I used 1/2 PVC with a T that fits perfect on the stake. I cut the PVC in 12" pieces and hot glued a piece of 5" plastic over the end that goes in the tail end off the decoy. Works perfect and it swivels in the wind. 4 dozen cost 24 bucks. Only problem is they do take up more storage room then before. But they sure do look good..


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I've thought about just buying paint stir sticks... super cheap. All you would have to do is drill a hole on one end put on hole of the sock on, the stick, the rest of the sock and make sure that there is a cap on the top of the sock and one below the stick. Have some pretty similar right now out of plastic and I don't see why that wouldn't work!!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Green Bay Decoys windsock supports. Light weight, work great, break down quickly for storage, and priced very well.


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Get metal rod from home depot or lowes and cut it then drill holes for it through the plastic neck support. Bend them in a circle at top and us a little rubber stopper under the top lip. Works well. The metal is cheap and you can cut it to length. The guy i bought my last ones from used the metal rod from political signs. They are really easy to pick up and deploy with the circle on top.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks shooteminthelips!

We have a very economical support that will retro-fit to any 1/4'' or 3/16'' stake. Its collapsible, durable, and cost effective. If you go with our Rockonomy package of 10doz or more you can get the cost down to $1.53 each Tuf-Snap.


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

The paint sticks will break not very durable. green bay decoy supports are a lot of screwing around but not all that bad i would the whiterock decoyswould be your best bet for that nice and light weight and dont take up any room


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I just use the long zip ties. I put them on loose enough that I can just slide them up if needed and down when the wind is blowing. I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Turn them into SS with the conversion kits.


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

Wyogoose....? How long of a zip tie? I assume you curl it around in a "bow".


----------

